# One voice among many



## yrwca (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello.
I found MartialTalk wandering through Google. Looks like an attractive group. I have wandered through just enough posts to see that I could do so for days without finishing. I like the atmosphere I'm seeing. 

I have been teaching Wing Chun since 1986, after teaching TKD for 12 years. I am the only American student of GM Wang Kiu, who is the least-known of Yip Man's original core group--he's well-known in Hong Kong and Europe. 

I just finished writing the first book on his teachings, which will show up in the ProShop shortly. 

I look forward to meeting you folks, and sharing what we call "YumCha" or tea-and-talk.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

You've found a great site - enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## yrwca (Nov 25, 2006)

Not sure what to click on here!
Thanks for the instant welcome--guess I'm getting old--startled by electronic speed. 
Kacie--another version of your quote ""The closed mind, if closed long enough, can be opened by nothing short of dynamite."
-- "Mind like steel trap--rusted shut!" (sort of a cross between AncientMaster & Dan'l Boone)  ;-)
Thanks also to you, Brian.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT and yeah there's a lot to read and months to catch up on it all. At least your down-time won't be boring.  

Happy Posting!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT!


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome and  happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome, its awesome to meet you!

Good luck with training.




take care,
Chang


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Don't forget to stop by the TKD thread section sometimes, too.


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..This is a GREAT place to hang out and share "YumCha"...


----------



## yrwca (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, everybody.
Nice to be aboard. Starting to find my way around.
I added some thoughts to a thread that's been inactive for a year or two & haven't seen any "nibbles". Should I re-start the topic as a new thread? Does that work better?   --Thanks


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2006)

yrwca said:


> Thanks, everybody.
> Nice to be aboard. Starting to find my way around.
> I added some thoughts to a thread that's been inactive for a year or two & haven't seen any "nibbles". Should I re-start the topic as a new thread? Does that work better? --Thanks


 
If the interest in the topic is there you'll get "nibbles"...You could start new one, no one is stopping you..


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  We look forward to hearing about your experiences with the Chinese martial arts.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to da board!


----------



## yrwca (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't realize this had gone on to a 2nd page.
Thank you all sincerely for the welcomes. 
I just started a thread under "General Martial Arts Talk".


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

